
Behind the One-Way Mirror: A Dive into the Technology of Corporate Surveillance - matthberg
https://www.eff.org/wp/behind-the-one-way-mirror
======
hmhrex
I obviously haven't read through this whole thing yet, but I am very much
looking forward to it. Hopefully this will be a good reference point for when
people ask me for more information.

Me and a few other guys meet monthly to chat about ethical advertising, what
it looks like for our products, and giving each other ideas on how to succeed
at it. I feel that the subject of ethical advertising as an alternative to
Google Ads will greatly increase in 2020.

~~~
TeMPOraL
I have a running list of problems caused by advertising:

[http://jacek.zlydach.pl/blog/2019-07-31-ads-as-
cancer.html](http://jacek.zlydach.pl/blog/2019-07-31-ads-as-cancer.html)

If you and the guys can find forms that sidestep most of those issues (without
causing even worse ones), I'm all ears.

~~~
skinkestek
That is seriously well-written. Personally I am (also?) in the camp where some
advertising ("to connect goods and services with people wanting to buy them")
is ok, and we both agreed that the current system is suboptimal bjt you have
managed to nudge me quite a bit towards your side.

Good work, that is why I read HN.

(And everyone should feel free to tell me why I've been fooled by this post as
well ;-)

------
3xblah
[https://stacks.stanford.edu/file/druid:fv751yt5934/SHEG%20Ev...](https://stacks.stanford.edu/file/druid:fv751yt5934/SHEG%20Evaluating%20Information%20Online.pdf)

Unfortunately, the following responses were not among those seen in the study:

"Because when I move the cursor/mouse over it, I can see it points to an ad
server."

"Because when I view the page source I can see it is filled with links to ad
servers."

~~~
TeMPOraL
Yeah, unfortunately, because that's one heuristic that never fails me: the
more ads there are on a page, the less trustworthy the source is.

------
awat
Excellent stuff, will happily continue to donate and would encourage others to
as well.

*Not associated just an admirer of the EFFs work

